#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-01-31
<iced_> exit
<nicotano> buonasera
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<alo21> salve
<xdatap> iniziamo la riunione
<xdatap> Salve a tutti e benvenuti
<xdatap> l'agenda si trova qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/PrenotazioniMeeting/2011-01-31
<xdatap> per chi non ha mai partecipato ad una riunione su IRC: si cerca di mantenere il discorso pulito, se parla qualcun altro non dovete interromperlo.
<xdatap> se volete intervenire *alla fine* di ogni argomento scrivete "/me si prenota", che quando viene inviato appare così
 * xdatap si prenota
<xdatap> una raccomandazione per i nuovi: le riunioni servono per discutere l'organizzazione e l'andamento del gruppo non per chiarire i dubbi personali.
<xdatap> Se avete domande sulla procedura, su come aderire ad un progetto o se non avete capito qualcosa domandate, in qualsiasi momento, in #ubuntu-it-promo.
<xdatap> La durata massima della riunione è di 2 (due) ore.
<xdatap> Altra cosa importante che si fa al inizio delle riunioni, a vantaggio del LOG, è presentarsi.
<xdatap> Scrivete il vostro nome sul canale, in questo modo
<xdatap> --> Paolo Sammicheli
<PaoloRotolo> --> Paolo Rotolo
<alo21> --> Alessandro Losavio
<warp10> --> Andrea Colangelo
<valix> --> Alberto Russo
<mlazzari2> → Matteo Lazzari
<nicotano> --> Nicola Amalfitano
<totopalma> --> Salvatore Palma
 * iced_ Dario Cavedon
<Dolasilla> --> Silvia Bindelli
<Palombo> --> Cristiano Luinetti
<iced_> --> Dario Cavedon
<Gwaihir> <---> Milo Casagrande
<peppe84> --> Giuseppe Terrasi
<xdatap> Claudinux, ci stavamo presentando
<Claudinux> →Claudio Arseni
<Claudinux> sono giusto in tempo allora :-)
<xdatap> si
 * Deindree_ Flavia Weisghizzi
<xdatap> ok, ora siamo tutti
<xdatap> per i verbali, Flavia è dalla radio quindi è giustificata se non risponde velocemente a eventuali domande
<xdatap> andiamo avanti con il programma
<xdatap> l'idea di questa riunione è di valutare l'andamento dei vari progetti
<xdatap> capire cosa va bene, cosa va meno bene e cosa migliorare
<xdatap> il Gruppo Promozione è un gruppo molto numeroso, e alcuni progetti sono molto complessi
<xdatap> l'invito per quei progetti molto numerosi è quello di riprendere le riunioni di gruppo
<xdatap> e stimolare lo spirito di autocritica
<xdatap> andiamo ad analizzare, quindi, i progetti in stato avviato, secondo la tabella dei progetti
<xdatap> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/Progetti
<xdatap> Partiamo dall'area Promozione, la parola a totopalma 
<totopalma> Ok, allora vorrei parlare dei due progetti che seguo dell'Area Promozione, cioè il progetto stickers e il progetto cd
<totopalma> Il progetto stickers è ben avviato, ed è organizzato molto bene;
<totopalma> ma c'è una cosa da discutere:
<totopalma> attualmente c'è un distributore temporaneo [1] che mi aveva detto che stava per traslocare;
<totopalma> son passati ben tre mesi, (l'ultimo contatto è del 13 ottobre 2010), e non ho avuto più nessuna risposta.
<totopalma> Anche Nicola Amalfitano lo ha contattato, (è presente anche nel progetto cd), ma anche Nicola non ha avuto nessuna risposta.
<totopalma> Cosa si deve fare in questi casi?
<totopalma> [1] Tempo fa gli stickers scarseggiavano, e visto che le richieste cd erano poche, si è deciso che i collaboratori del progetto cd, distribuivano gli stickers in possesso; finite le scorte, ricevevano solo le richieste cd.
<xdatap> totopalma, questo distributore ha delle scorte di stickers?
<totopalma> xdatap, certo
<xdatap> totopalma, ne ha molti?
<totopalma> xdatap, ha solo 40 stickers
<xdatap> umh
<xdatap> beh, diciamo che se non risponde alle mail è da considerare sospeso
<xdatap> e non dargli stickers da mandare ai richiedenti
<totopalma> infatti è stato sospeso anche nel progetto cd :)
<xdatap> se si rifà vivo occorre capire come mai non risponde
<xdatap> "lasciate con considerazione" occorre essere molto insistenti su questo punto
<totopalma> sempre se risponde :)
<xdatap> specie per quei volontari che hanno del materiale "tangibile"
<xdatap> totopalma, ritieni possa essere il caso di rivedere il progetto e inserire nel progetto stickers solo chi è affidabile e conosciuto?
<totopalma> xdatap, bhe si
<xdatap> totopalma, tipo non so, prevedere un criterio per cui se un membro ubuntu-it vuole partecipare al progetto ha precedenza su una persona non conosciuta
<xdatap> totopalma, alla fine non è un chissà quale valore, però è una responsabilità, le persone dovrebbero prenderlo seriamente il progetto stickers
<totopalma> ci avevo gia pensato, non è la prima volta che nei due progetti che seguo, qualcuno scompare ...
<totopalma> xdatap, concordo
<xdatap> è brutto il fenomeno dei volontari che scompaiono
<totopalma> già
<xdatap> qualcuno ha domande o vuole intervenire?
 * valix si prenota
<xdatap> la parola a valix 
 * iced_ si assenta e mette a letto le bimbe
<valix> io non credo che il progetto possa essere seguito solo da membri -it, in quanto siamo troppo impegnati per un nuovo progetto
<valix> ma si potrebbe proporre che un nuovo volontario non possa iniziare con un progetto in cui si lavora con qualcosa di tangibile
<valix> in quanto ne perde tutta la comunità
<valix> finito
 * Claudinux si prenota
<xdatap> corretto, forse membro ubuntu-it è troppo, allora si potrebbe mettere già membro del gruppo, che ci vuole meno a diventarlo
<xdatap> la parola a Claudinux 
 * alo21 si prenota
<Claudinux> Il fatto è che proprio quando si tratta di materiale "tangibile" sarebbe importante che fosse affidato a persone "affidabili" e questa affidabilità arriva con certezza solo se si è membri ubuntu-it molto più che solo attivi nel gruppo
<Claudinux> ovvio che neanche la membershiop sia una garanzia  100% ma di certo è un punto a favore della continuità
<Claudinux> quindi si potrebbe pensare ad una gestione (da discutere con calma) del progetto
<Claudinux> finito
 * peppe84 si prenota
<xdatap> ok, la parola a alo21 
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> prendendo spunto da ciò che ha detto valix
<alo21> a questo punto converrebbe creare un punto intermedio
<alo21> tra non gruppo membro-it e membro
<alo21> ad esempio si può essere Ubuntu 1/2 -it
<alo21> e si può accedere solo ad alcuni porogetti
<alo21> se si è nuovi si può accedere a meno progetti rispetto alla persona che è Ubuntu 1/2 -it
<alo21> mentre chi è Ubuntu-it può accedere a tutti i membri
 * iced_ è tornato
<xdatap> alo21, grazie.
<alo21> in questo modo secondo me si stimola di puù una persona a proseguire la "carriera in Ubuntu"
<alo21> finito
<xdatap> la parola a peppe84 
 * totopalma si prenota
<peppe84> utilizzare la membership come requisito in troppi ambiti credo costituisca una barriera all'ingresso.
<peppe84> suggerisco di sondare il terreno in via informale. conoscendo un pò meglio la persona in irc e visionando i contribuiti sul wiki o in ml.
<peppe84> da lì si possono capire le intenzioni della gente. se vuole collaborare con costanza e se si tratta solo di una meteora. finito.
<peppe84> * e/o
<xdatap> grazie peppe84 
<xdatap> ci sono altri interventi?
 * nicotano si prenota
<totopalma> io :)
<xdatap> la parola a nicotano 
<xdatap> ops
<xdatap> scusa c'era prima totopalma 
<nicotano> si
<totopalma> passo la parola a nicotano 
<nicotano> in fin dei conti. a parte gli stickers, quale altro progetto prevede il deposito per il successivo riutilizzo di materiale ubuntu?
<xdatap> il progetto Stand che ufficialmente non è partito ma ufficiosamente ho la casa piena di striscioni :)
<xdatap> poi non ce ne sono altri
<nicotano> ok quindi in questi casi diamo solo a membri
<nicotano> finito per me
<nicotano> grazie
<xdatap> ok, diciamo che andrà rivisto un po' il discorso. totopalma te ne occupi tu di elaborare qualcosa e ne riparliamo magari alla prossima riunione?
<totopalma> xdatap, certo
<xdatap> ok, passiamo al punto successivo, ancora totopalma con il progetto CD
<totopalma> Anche questo progetto è ben avviato,  ed è organizzato molto bene;
<totopalma> ho la fortuna di avere Nicola Amalfitano che segue con costanza il progetto.
<totopalma> Anche per questo progetto c'è il problema descitto nel progetto stickers.
 * nicotano si prenota
<totopalma> finito
<xdatap> la parola a nicotano 
<nicotano> il problema che lamenta totopalma si risolve con l'esclusione dal gruppo di chi dopo reiterati inviti non da segni di vita
<nicotano> per il resto  alcuni distributori si sono alternati e altri hanno lasciato volontariamente e motivando
<nicotano> abbiano quotidianamente richieste delle quali circa il 50% va a buon fine
<nicotano> molti richiedenti poi non spediscono il cd da m,asterizzare
 * peppe84 si prenota
<nicotano> i distributori sono sempre ben disposti 
<nicotano> chiuso
<gubi> ciao a tutti e perdonate il ritardo
<xdatap> la parola a peppe84 
<peppe84> grazie ai miei poteri ho dato un occhio alle pagine amministrative del progetto :-)
<peppe84> ho effettivamente notato un alto tasso di rinunce alla spedizione di cd.
<peppe84> migliorare la comunicazione nelle pagine del progetto potrebbe aiutare a risolvere questo problema?
<peppe84> cioè chiarire meglio "il cd e i francobolli ce li devi mettere tu!". finito.
<xdatap> beh, non ti dico quanti sbagliano a scrivere le mail e scrivono al gruppo promozione, al consiglio, al gruppo traduzione...
<xdatap> cmq le pagine possiamo sempre migliorarle, sono d'accordo
<xdatap> ma un tasso di "sbadati" ci sarà sempre
 * nicotano si prenota
<xdatap> la parola a nicotano 
<nicotano> la pagina wiki esplicitamente fa riferimento a spedizione a mezzo posta prioritraria e invio di cd da masterizzare, insoimma non abbiamo neonati da accudire
<nicotano> scusate la digitazione ma eeepc e piccolo per le mie dita
<nicotano> fine
<xdatap> ci sono altri interventi per i CD?
<xdatap> ok, andiamo avanti
<xdatap> progetto Ubuntu Preinstallato, la parola a mlazzari2 
<mlazzari2> Eccolo
<mlazzari2> Il progetto venditori: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/VenditoriUbuntu è partito nel marzo del 2009, con questo scopo: 
<mlazzari2> la creazione e il mantenimento di una lista di computer venduti dal produttore con installato Ubuntu o derivate.
<mlazzari2> Beh qui c'è poco da dire il progetto è ben avviato, in quasi 2 anni siamo riusciti a listare circa 80/90 macchine con un numero di 14 rivenditori,
<mlazzari2> alcuni dei quali ci avvisano via mail quando escono nuovi prodotti.
<mlazzari2> Un grazie chiaramente va anche alle segnalazioni che fanno alcuni utenti del forum, tramite questo post :
<mlazzari2> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,268630.0.html
<xdatap> grazie Matteo. Ci sono domande/interventi?
<xdatap> allora andiamo avanti, progetto Diffondi Ubuntu, ancora mlazzari2 
<mlazzari2> Allora
<mlazzari2> L'obiettivo del progetto Diffondi Ubuntu:
<mlazzari2> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/DiffondiUbuntu  
<mlazzari2> è di raccogliere e realizzare materiale pubblicitario riguardo Ubuntu, anche in collaborazione con il sito internazionale:
<mlazzari2> http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/ 
<mlazzari2> Questo progetto è il risultato dell'unione del progetto "Materiale informativo": 
<mlazzari2> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/DiffondiUbuntu/VecchiaVetrina1 
<mlazzari2> e del vecchio "Diffondi Ubuntu":
<mlazzari2> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/DiffondiUbuntu/VecchiaVetrina
<mlazzari2> a settembre del 2010 abbiamo deciso di unificare questi due vecchi progetti, per creare qualcosa che oltre a produrre materiale pubblicitario riguardo Ubuntu, potesse in qualche modo far partecipare il più numero di persone possibili.
<mlazzari2> Abbiamo cosi creato una pagina to/do:
<mlazzari2> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/DiffondiUbuntu/ToDo
<mlazzari2> dove è possibile adottare eventuali opere da tradurre o revisionare.
<mlazzari2> una pagina revisioni:
<mlazzari2> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/DiffondiUbuntu/Revisioni
<mlazzari2> dove inserire le opere create dai volontari del progetto in attesa di essere controllate e commentate
<mlazzari2> e una pagina secondo me molto importante che è la pagina Archivio:
<mlazzari2> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/DiffondiUbuntu/Revisioni/Archivio
<mlazzari2> nella quale vengono inserite le revisioni delle opere completate. 
<mlazzari2> Credo che questo sistema di lavoro stia portando degli ottimi risultati, perchè grazie alle conoscenze di tutti si è riuscito a creare del materiale pubblicitario di buon livello ( nel rispetto delle linee guida del nuovo brand di Ubuntu e della grafica in generale ). 
<mlazzari2> Altra cosa che ho notato, all'inizio i lavori erano commentati solo da una o due persone, ora grazie alle pagine revisioni e archivio dove sono segnate correzioni e modifiche il numero delle persone che commentano eventuali errori sta aumentando, segno che il sistema delle revisioni funziona ;)
<xdatap> ottimo
<mlazzari2> Ultima cosa
<mlazzari2> un grazie ad Alberto Russo che si è reso disponibile nell'aiutarmi ad archiviare le varie opere del progetto
<mlazzari2> finito
<xdatap> :)
<xdatap> sono una nota, il sito spread ubuntu è raggiungibile anche al nuovo indirizzo: http://spreadubuntu.org
<xdatap> il fatto che sia diventato il sito ufficiale anche lato Canonical è merito (anche) nostro
<xdatap> ci sono domande a riguardo o sull'area promozione? Altrimenti passiamo all'area successiva
<gubi> io ho una domanda
<xdatap> la parola a gubi 
<gubi> il mio problema personale
<gubi> è che spesso non ricordo come raggiungere le varie pagine
<gubi> nel senso che non mi ricordo gli uri
<gubi> :)
<gubi> penso però che possa essere un problema comune
<Claudinux> gubi, usa i segnalibri :-)
<xdatap> ne parliamo dopo in canale gubi, ci sono molti sistemi tra cui una estensione per firefox
<gubi> perciò pensavo che forse sarebbe comoda una pagina di riepilogo
 * alo21 saluta tutti e se ne va
<gubi> (si li uso ma ne ho veramente tanti e mi ci perdo ogni volta)
<peppe84> gubi, è tutto nell'header.
<gubi> va bene d'accordo
<xdatap> gubi, ti sei perso l'inizio della riunione, si raccomanda di parlare di problemi di gruppo, non personali
 * mlazzari2 si assenta 2 minuti
<gubi> okay sorry
<xdatap> gubi, nel canale -promo ne possiamo parlare quanto vuoi
<gubi> okokok
<gubi> :)
<xdatap> Andiamo avanti se non ci sono domande, area Advocacy
<xdatap> * Progetto Relatori
<xdatap> n corso di ristrutturazione, verranno aggiunte altre risorse. Comunque i risultati sono buoni, esiste la consolidata presenza di nostri relatori a diversi Linuxday e siamo riusciti a fare un primo evento con soltanto relatori nostri a Fermo.
<xdatap> ci sono domande sul progetto Relatori?
<xdatap> andiamo avanti allora. Progetto Associazioni Consumatori
<peppe84> xdatap, bhe si
<peppe84> "verranno aggiunte altre risorse." quali?
<xdatap> peppe84, altri relatori che non sono in lista
<peppe84> ah. bon. chiuso :-)
<xdatap> peppe84, abbiamo notato che ci sono membri che sono buoni relatori ma non compaiono in lista, quindi invece di lasciare come è adesso, che occorre farsi avanti da soli, cercheremo di stimolare le persone che notiamo
<mlazzari2> rieccomi
<peppe84> è giusto.
<xdatap> peppe84, per dire, in lista manca anche qualcuno del consiglio che invece sono noti oratori
<xdatap> peppe84, quindi cercheremo di stimolare le persone, tutto qua
 * Gwaihir saluta, leggo il log domani
<xdatap> peppe84, comunque, il fatto che siamo riusciti a fare l'evento a Fermo con solo relatori nostri è un traguardo che un paio di anni fa non era pensabile
<xdatap> altre domande?
<xdatap> allora andiamo avanti, progetto Consumatori
<xdatap> mlazzari2, introduci tu?
<mlazzari2> si 
<mlazzari2> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/AssociazioniConsumatori
<mlazzari2> Lo scopo del progetto era quello di coinvolgere le Associazioni dei consumatori nella promozione di Ubuntu e del Software Libero tra i loro aderenti.
<mlazzari2> Abbiamo quindi inviato una mail informativa agli indirizzi delle varie associazioni:
<mlazzari2> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/AssociazioniConsumatori/Lettera
<mlazzari2> ma purtroppo non siamo stati considerati nemmeno dopo aver provato a contattare telefonicamente i vari responsabili delle associazioni.
<mlazzari2> Le risorse prodotte per questo progetto sono state riutilizzate per progetti simili, come quello del volontariato. 
<mlazzari2> e devo dire che siamo a buon punto
<mlazzari2> nel senso che abbiamo una lista di associazioni ben nutrita
<mlazzari2> *di volontariato
<mlazzari2> quindi quando si trova un po di tempo possiamo anche iniziare per me
<xdatap> ottimo
<xdatap> domande sui due progetti Consumatori e Volontariato?
 * iced_ si prenota
<xdatap> la parola a iced_ 
<iced_> c'è una idea che ho in testa da tempo
<iced_> ed è quella di fare un banchetto 
<iced_> fuori da una nota catena di supermercati
<iced_> pubblicizzando ubuntu sul pc
<iced_> ovvio in collaborazione col supermercato
<iced_> (ok, c'entra poco con volontariato e consumatori)
<iced_> ma si potrebbe fare sinergia col supermercato
<xdatap> al supermercato ci vanno i consumatori, comunque :)
<iced_> nel senso che il supermercato vende il pc con Linux (magari Ubuntu meglio)
<iced_> e noi fuori gli si fa pubblicità
<iced_> però bisogna
<iced_> a) organizzarla col supermercato
<iced_> b) organizzarla con il LUG locale 
<iced_> finito
<xdatap> l'idea in realtà non è originalissima, nel senso che l'hanno già sperimentata Luca Menini di ILS e Renzo Davoli di Assoli all'ultimo Linuxday
<iced_> e come è andata?
<xdatap> il problema più grande è avere un prodotto preinstallato a scaffale
<xdatap> loro si son divertiti molto, mi hanno detto :)
<iced_> ma che pc avevano?
<xdatap> però boh, avrebbe senso se il supermercato mettesse il pc preinstallato nel "volantino"
<iced_> si
<xdatap> avevano un tablet, venduto da un'azienda italiana, con Ubuntu. Un po' troppo giovane come prodotto... e anche caro
<iced_> no no serve un notebook, o un netbook economico
<xdatap> secondo me questa cosa verrà da sola quando un grosso vendor adotterà ubuntu veramente
<xdatap> farla noi prima che i tempi siano maturi è di dubbio risultato imho. Comunque sono esperienze divertenti
<iced_> domani sera vedo Luca Menini
<iced_> gli chiedo com'è andata! :-)
<xdatap> fatti raccontare allora, poi ne riparliamo
<iced_> ok
<xdatap> io ho visto le foto, e Davoi con la cravatta che fa il promoter era uno spasso ;)
<xdatap> *Davoli
<xdatap> andiamo avsanti che si fa tardi.
<xdatap> altre domande?
<xdatap> * Progetto Contatto Lug
<xdatap> Progetto leggermente in difficoltà in quanto le richieste dei LUG sono sostanzialmente di invio materiale o di relatori, e per entrambi non ci sono abbastanza risorse per accontentare tutti. Ottima invece la collaborazione centralizzata con ILS per il Linuxday a cui abbiamo fatto avere CD offerti da Canonical e con Assoli.
<xdatap> ci sono domande su questo?
<xdatap> andiamo avanti. Progetto Women-it
<xdatap> la parola a Dolasilla 
<Dolasilla> eccomi, scusate il ritardo
<Dolasilla> etto, nel primo anno di attività, ha visto 3 talk (Bologna, Perugia e Fermo), diverse apparizioni su riviste (Grazia, Full Circle Magazine) e la collaborazione con altre distribuzioni per la creazione di una lista sul dominio softwarelibero.it. In corso di organizzazione iniziative con le Girl Geek Dinner a Roma e Milano.
<Dolasilla> * il progetto
<Dolasilla> siamo abbastanza contente perché in lista UbuntuWomen-it alcune ragazze si sono fatte avanti per la scrittura dei post
<xdatap> una domanda Dolasilla, noi maschietti del gruppo promo possiamo aiutare in qualche modo?
<Dolasilla> anche il talk che ci hanno chiesto a Roma è un buon risultato, visto che è partito dalle Girl Geek e non da noi
<Dolasilla> xdatap, al solito, convincendo più fanciulle a partecipare! ;)
<Dolasilla> xdatap, per il resto, sto disturbando un po' il gruppo documentazione per una mano sulle guide
<Dolasilla> naturalmente, sono sempre benvenute nuove idee e proposte per migliorare il progetto
<Dolasilla> finito
<xdatap> ci sono domande/interventi?
<xdatap> passiamo, quindi all'area successiva. Eventi. Facciamo un elenco rapido dei progetti e poi le domande in fondo
<xdatap> Ubuntu-It Meeting
<xdatap> Il progetto è avviato e procedere regolarmente, con 2 meeting ogni anno. Il prossimo meeting è in corso di organizzazione e dovrebbe svolgersi subito dopo l'UDS (fine Maggio) in una località ancora da decidere.
<xdatap> UbuntuJam
<xdatap> Ne è stato organizzato uno ad Ottobre 2009. Da ripetere al prossimo Global Jam.
<xdatap> DUCC-IT
<xdatap> È stata un successo, perfino Mark ci ha fatto i complimenti. La comunicazione con Debian è ottima e siamo d'accordo per ripeterlo nello stesso periodo del 2011. Esso ha dato il via ad altre attività e progetti con la comunità Debian.
<xdatap> Community Sprint
<xdatap> Ne è in corso di organizzazione uno da parte del gruppo traduzione in collaborazione con Debian e GNOME per Aprile a Bologna. Appena la data esatta sarà definita verrà spammato in giro.  :)
<xdatap> UbuntuParty / UbuntuDay
<xdatap> Sono in fase di valutazione alcune location, potrebbe realizzarsi un primo evento già nel 2011.
<xdatap> Da segnalare che esiste, inoltre, una buona presenza di nostri relatori ad eventi organizzati da altri tramite il "Progetto Relatori". Riassumendo, l'attività di Eventi, iniziata a Gennaio 2008, procede abbastanza bene ed in continua crescita. Ci sono ampi margini di crescita, compatibilimente con la crescita della comunità stessa.
 * mlazzari2 saluta notte ;)
<mlazzari2> leggo il log domani
<xdatap> ci sono domande sugli eventi?
 * peppe84 si prenota.
<xdatap> la parola a peppe84 
<peppe84> una piccola nota riguardo la comunicazione degli eventi all'esterno. la pagina sul sito web http://www.ubuntu-it.org/contenuti/eventi.shtml dovrebbe raccogliere tutti e bene i nostri eventi passati.
<peppe84> corredate di locandine, foto video, slide, partecipanti, rassegne stampa ecc ecc
<peppe84> le pagine sul wiki è comunque giusto che rimangano per non creare collegamenti morti in giro per il web. e la pagina che hai creato oggi va già bene per riassumere gli eventi futuri.
<xdatap> non mi ricordavo di quella pagina...
<peppe84> per gli eventi di per se: ottimo!
<peppe84> finito
<xdatap> andrebbe sentito il gruppo web, iced_ te ne puoi occupare tu?
<iced_> peppe84, xdatap, si
 * Deindree_ scusa per l'interruzione ma deve andare. Buon proseguimento
<iced_> peppe84, xdatap, neanche io mi ricordavo di quella pagina!
<xdatap> iced_, grazie, il materiale per aggiornare quelle pagine dovrebbe essere tutto nelle pagine wiki
<peppe84> iced_, (scusa non centra niente anche la pagina del consiglio è da aggiornare). scusate
<iced_> xdatap, ok
<xdatap> grazie peppe84, preziosissimo come sempre
<xdatap> altri interventi sull'area eventi?
<xdatap> andiamo avanti con l'ultima area, Comunicazione
<xdatap> come prima, incollo lo stato dei progetti e poi discutiamo l'area nel suo complesso
<xdatap> * Ufficio Stampa
<xdatap> Il progetto del gruppo stampa nato ufficialmente nel 2008 ha costruito un buon  rapporto con i media non di settore e un ottimo e strutturato rapporto con quelli di settore con i quali c'è una costante e frtuttuosa collaborazione reciproca. Con la chiusura di alcuni spazi privilegiati di dialogo con il grande pubblico sta cercando di costruire nuovi canali comunicativi per diffondere al pubblico dei non addetti i comunicati e le iniziative riferibili
<xdatap>  alle release e alla comunità italiana.
<xdatap> * Newsletter
<xdatap> Report di SalvatorePalma
<xdatap> Anche questo progetto è ben avviato, ed è organizzato bene;
<xdatap> la seguo da ormai due anni, e all'inizio i redattori scomparivano senza dare avviso;
<xdatap> Cosi chiesi aiuto a Paolo, che rientrò nella redazione e mi aiutò con la revisione.
<xdatap> Recentemente il gruppo editori newsletter si è allargato, con l'entrata di Silvia, Alberto e Claudio.
<xdatap> C'è bisogno di rivedere le linee guida della newsletter riguardo l'inattività concessa?
<xdatap> Oltre al periodo di inattività, occorre precisare quali interventi sono ritenuti validi? (esempio pratico: un redattore fa solo una rubrica, per esempio la discussione della settimana); è da ritenere una collaborazione attiva?
<xdatap> Al momento il modello della newsletter, cosi va bene (rubriche in particolare)?
<xdatap> * Dietro le quinte
<xdatap> Il progetto, dopo un periodo di pausa, è ripartito. Viene condotto dalla redazione della newsletter. L'obiettivo è produrre una intervista al mese.
<xdatap> * Screencast
<xdatap> Dopo molto tempo che non riusciva a decollare ha finalmente prodotto i primi video, grazie a PaoloRotolo. L'obiettivo è produrre almeno un video al mese.
<xdatap> * Noi Siamo Ubuntu
<xdatap> Nuovo progetto in corso di avvio. Viene condotta dalla redazione della newsletter da un idea di Dario Cavedon
<xdatap> .
<xdatap> ci sono domande / interventi su quest'area?
 * iced_ si prenota
<xdatap> la parola a iced_ 
<iced_> 2 parole su "Noi siamo Ubuntu"
<iced_> L'iniziativa ha avuto un buon successo, primo bilancio:
<iced_> - i post sui blog hanno attirato circa 600 visitatori
<iced_> - la pagina su Facebook "piace" a 107 persone
 * Claudinux si prenota
<iced_> - noisiamoubuntu ha 19 follower su Twitter
<iced_> Stiamo preparando le pagine wiki contenenti:
<iced_> - una pagina con le linee guida del progetto (praticamente completa)
<iced_> - una pagina le modalità di partecipazione (da fare, prendendo spunto dalle linee guida)
<iced_> lo scopo di avvicinare anche "persone normali" a ubuntu sembra ben avviato
<iced_> finito
<xdatap> la parola a Claudinux 
<Claudinux> Come redazione della Newsletter, abbiamo, al momento, solo Dario ( iced_ ) che fa parte del gruppo web, la domanda è se fosse possibile estendere alcuni privilegi del web per consentire di pubblicare, ad esempio, le interviste di DietroLe5 anche ai redattori della NL
 * peppe84 si prenota
<iced_> Claudinux, chiedo io al Gruppo Web
<xdatap> beh, se qualcun altro di voi fosse disponibile a dare una mano al gruppo web, lo possiamo presentare a Fabio, penso faccia piacere una mano in più
<xdatap> iced_, magari occorre individuare una persona precisa, non tutta la redazione
<Claudinux> un'altra cosa
<xdatap> Claudinux, il fatto è che il sito è delicato, al contrario del wiki non ha un rollback a parte i backup. Occorre molta attenzione
<iced_> xdatap, si, servirebbe una mano anche per la pubblicazione delle news (attualmente lo faccio praticamente solo io)
<xdatap> Claudinux, per questo il gruppo web è ristretto, cmq uno della redazione che aiuta anche nel gruppo web non mi pare male
<Claudinux> xdatap, capisco, ma al momento, se non ci fosse dario, dietrole5 sarebbe arenato
<xdatap> Claudinux, tu saresti disponibile in questo?
<xdatap> Claudinux, oppure hai in mente un candidato ideale?
<iced_> Claudinux, serve un minimo di conoscenza di html
<Claudinux> xdatap, volentieri, ne discutiamo in "redazione" e decidiamo
<iced_> Claudinux, anche se poi si usa un CMS
<xdatap> Claudinux, ok, mi pare corretto, ne parliamo in lista redazione e poi ci muoviamo
<Claudinux> xdatap, ottimo
<Claudinux> xdatap, altra cosa
<xdatap> si
<Claudinux> servirebbe un alias per l'invio della NL, per evitate che l'invio sia "nominativo" di uno dei redattori, è possibile ?
<Claudinux> s/redattori/editori
 * Dolasilla si prenota
<xdatap> Claudinux, certo, ci vuole poco a fare un alias. Ne riparliamo in lista redazione 
<Claudinux> xdatap, ok, finito
<xdatap> la parola a peppe84 
<peppe84> Eccomi. Sono particolarmente interessato al discorso della NL visto che in passato ho partecipato.
<peppe84> Claudinux me lo ha fatto ricordare.
<peppe84> Data la "staticità" del contenuto della NL proponevo (proposi in passato):
<peppe84> di pubblicare tutto sul sito web (come si fa già sulle interviste). Lo stesso varrebbe per le vecchie UWN (la traduzione della NL inglese).
<peppe84> Per i privilegi: verificare che nella prossima piattaforma sia possibile l'accesso a determinate aree del CMS.
<gubi> devo andare, rileggerò poi tutto in log... Ciao a tutti e buona conferenza ^_^
<peppe84> Così si risolve l'eventuale problema di "vandalismi". Per il resto xdatap backup! Sempre!
<peppe84> Finito.
<xdatap> peppe84, il fatto è che stanno valutando di cambiare CMS.
<xdatap> peppe84, 2 anni fa provammo a fare anche degli esperimenti con dei CMS di tipo giornalistico
<xdatap> per impaginarla proprio come un giornale
<xdatap> ma il CMS che provai era poco affidabile quindi lasciammo perdere
<peppe84> xdatap, ci sono problemi di portabilità con l'attuale database mysql? Altrimenti non vedo problemi per cominciare da ora.
<xdatap> per far bene occorrerebbe un CMS solo per la newsletter e metterla in un sottodominio, tipo newsletter.ubuntu-it.org
<xdatap> peppe84, grossi problemi, praticamente da quel che so il sito va rifatto se si decide di passare a drupal
<peppe84> quindi travaso di contenuti con copia incolla?
<peppe84> xdatap, un terzo livello. creerebbe duplicazione con l'attuale sezione presente sul sito.
<xdatap> peppe84, non seguo la cosa personalmente, ma qualcosa di più manuale del copia incolla
<peppe84> la biro?
<xdatap> peppe84, l'attuale sito tanto è da cambiare, quindi si puo' spostare anche la sezione
<peppe84> ok
<xdatap> peppe84, io credo che prima occorre aspettare che il sito prenda una direzione di migrazione e poi vediamo come fare nella NL
<xdatap> peppe84, metterlo ora nel CMS attuale mi sembra poco praticabile
<xdatap> peppe84, considerando che più di metà lettori lo legge per mail e non sul wiki
<xdatap> peppe84, cmq si, l'idea di uscire dal wiki è buona
<xdatap> peppe84, c'è altro? altrimenti passiamo la parola a Dolasilla che si era prenotata
<peppe84> vai!
<xdatap> Dolasilla, il palco è tutto tuo
<Dolasilla> volevo solo aggiungere una cosa sulla questione dell'alias ma come detto ne parliamo in lista redazione
<Dolasilla> finito
<xdatap> ci sono altre domande sull'area comunicazione?
<xdatap> domande/interventi
<xdatap> ok, allora ultimi 5 minuti. Ci sono varie ed eventuali?
<xdatap> ok, allora la riunione è terminata, grazie a tutti!
 * nicotano saluta e va a nanna
<PaoloRotolo> Buonanotte :)
<totopalma> 'notte :)
<Palombo> 'notte
<Claudinux> buonanotte
<Dolasilla> 'notte
<Claudinux> grazie xdatap 
<iced_> chiudo anch'io 
<iced_> notte
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-02-01
<Guest81366> ubuntu 10.04.01 server su pendrive il mio menu.lst e' il seguente http://pastie.org/1519048 il problema e' che al momento del boot arriva il menu di installazione in cui mi chiede la nazionalita', poi la lingua della tastiera e quando lui prova a partire mi chiede il cdrom, ma io faccio il boot da pennetta
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-02-02
<aspitec> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-02-01
<lubu80> buongiorno a tutti
<lubu80> avrei un problema con ubuntu ver 12.10 
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-01-28
<gaspa> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan 28 20:31:35 2014 UTC.  The chair is gaspa. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<gaspa> #chair gaspa 
<meetingology> Current chairs: gaspa
<warp10> gaspa: ecco, quello non serviva
<mapreri> iniziamo bene
<gaspa> :)
<warp10> gaspa: e ti avevo pure lasciato istruzioni chiare e semplici
<mapreri> ciao a tutti o/
<gaspa> #voters warp10 gaspa  Gwaihir xdatap1 
<meetingology> Current voters: Gwaihir gaspa warp10 xdatap1
<warp10> gaspa: no, solo io, te e Gwaihir 
<xdatap1> appunto, stavo per dirlo
<gaspa> questo non l'avevi detto ;)
<mapreri> lol
<gaspa> #voters warp10 gaspa  Gwaihir 
<meetingology> Current voters: Gwaihir gaspa warp10 xdatap1
<warp10> gaspa: pensavo avessi imparato by examples
<warp10> gaspa: resetta con #voters all e riprova
<gaspa> non c'è nell'ultimo log.
<warp10> gaspa: ce l'abbiamo tolto per complicarti la vita
<gaspa> #topic Evento Pordenone
<warp10> gaspa: no, prima le presentazioni
<gaspa> warp10, fai tu?
<gaspa> :)
<warp10> Signore e signori, vi presento... GASPA! 
<warp10> gaspa: fatto
<gaspa> presentazioni..
<warp10> <-- Andrea Colangelo
<gaspa> <-- Andrea Gasparini
<Letozaf_> <--Carla Sella
<Gwaihir> ← Milo Casagrande
<mapreri> ← Mattia Rizzolo
<dolasilla> <-- Silvia Bindelli
<xdatap1> <-- Paolo Sammicheli
<gaspa> vabbuoooono, partiamo.
<gaspa> #topic Evento Pordenone
<gaspa> (che peraltro si mescola con il tema a seguire, non saprei se tenere i discorsi separati)
<gaspa> quindi, evento (qualcuno mi corregga) 25-27 aprile, 
<gaspa> facciamo un giro per sapere chi c'è e capiamo se fare un tutt'uno con la giornata dell'Ubuntu Touch... 
<gaspa> pareri?
<gaspa> <non spingiamo,eh>
<Gwaihir> WebbyIT, Canonical ha più detto una data, o per loro va bene basta che si faccia?
<warp10> io c'è, e voto per fare tutt'uno
<Gwaihir> anche per me va bene tutt'uno
<mapreri> #link http://titanpad.com/FieraPordenone
<gaspa> Gwaihir, da WebbyIT avevo capito che andava bene in qualunque data.
<Gwaihir> meglio così allora
<gaspa> a me sembra una buona occasione fare tutto assieme.
<warp10> Gwaihir: il bot accetta i #link se li manda qualcuno che non è chair?
<Gwaihir> warp10, hmmm... mi sa di no
<gaspa> #link http://titanpad.com/FieraPordenone
<mapreri> il problema è che non risponde quando deve questo bot
<gaspa> (pero'non mi ha notificato di nulla... boh)
<warp10> gaspa: è silenzioso di default
<mapreri> gaspa: appunto, è scorbutico
 * ic3d_ si scusa del ritardo
<gaspa> warp10, non dovrebbe parlare in privato?
<mapreri> gaspa: no
<gaspa> mah, ok.
<warp10> gaspa: no, non sai usarlo e gli stai antipatico (BTW: aggiungi ic3d_ ai voters)
 * paolettopn guarda (ascolta) contento... 
<gaspa> ic3d_, perso nulla, dicevamo, se fare un'evento unico tra pordenone e ubuntutouchschoolappbrematurato
<gaspa> #voters ic3d_ 
<meetingology> Current voters: Gwaihir gaspa ic3d_ warp10 xdatap1
<gaspa> paolettopn, warp10 voi avete news sulla questione rimborsi?
<paolettopn> ancora no, gaspa 
<warp10> gaspa: credo che sergio ci farà sapere appena sa qualcosa
<paolettopn> ma abbiamo chiesto all'ente Fiera e ci sapranno dire
<ic3d_> gaspa: OK, GRAZIE
<paolettopn> provo a chiedere a Linuxbird (Giovanni L) il nostro promo team
<gaspa> c'è un tempo minimo da riempire? (leggi: bisogna che capiamo bene quanti siamo, o basta che "chi parla" ve lo dica?)
<gaspa> paolettopn, --^
<paolettopn> gaspa, scrivi a promozione@pnlug.it direttamente... 
<gaspa> ehm... veramente io manco so se vengo...
<paolettopn> ma anche ic3d_ lo verrà a sapere appena possibile, tramite la nostra ML pubblica
<ic3d_> paolettopn: ok
<gaspa> :) ok
<paolettopn> ci stiamo lavorando su... 
<ic3d_> gaspa: ti sei segnato sul pad della fiera?
<gaspa> boh, a parte il connubio con ubuntutouch, c'è altro da decidere in questa sede?
<gaspa> ic3d_, no.
<warp10> gaspa: io avevo segnalato che mancano dettagli sulle cene alcoliche, mi pare un aspetto cruciale
<gaspa> ok, warp10 si incarica di gestire le cene :)
<warp10> \o/
<warp10> gaspa: ecco, ora puoi fare anche una #action
<ic3d_> gaspa: prova a segnare che giorni potresti partecipare e che talk fare (almeno indicativamente), ci hanno chiesto di avere qualche proposta
<gaspa> #action warp10 insiste sulle cene alcoliche
<meetingology> ACTION: warp10 insiste sulle cene alcoliche
<gaspa> warp10, ti piace?
<mapreri> warp10: anche le bevande e i dolcetti durante la giornata, eh
<ic3d_> warp10: perché solo "cene"?
<warp10> gaspa: non molto, le #action sarebbero cose da fare, non fatte
<gaspa> si', infatti
<gaspa> warp10, ti impegni per insistere.
<gaspa> vabbeh.
<warp10> ic3d_: ecco, volevo vedere se qualcuno notava la grave mancanza. Bravo, non mi deludi mai
<ic3d_> warp10: questa profonda sintonia mi preoccupa ;-)
<gaspa> #accepted Facciamo Ubuntu Touch  Day all'evento di pordenone.
<gaspa> WebbyIT, dobbiamo comunicarlo in qualche modo? te ne occupi tu '
<gaspa> ?
<warp10> direi di sì, tanto 'sta settimana non ha (più) impegni
<gaspa> :D
<gaspa> manco c'è da organizzare per bologna, a sto' giro, è liberissimo ;)
<warp10> gaspa: ci sarebbe un eventuale punto: se non si fa la DUCC-IT, facciamo il meeting a PN o lo lasciamo per un altra data?
<gaspa> metto in coda, magari.
<warp10> gaspa: se ne può parlare anche nei prossimi giorni/settimane
<gaspa> boh, sentiamo che ne pensiamo...
<gaspa> (magari andiamo avanti?)
<warp10> gaspa: yes
<ic3d_> warp10: ma sulla DUCC-IT ci sono novità?
<gaspa> ok, 
<gaspa> #topic DUCC-IT 
<warp10> ic3d_: no
<gaspa> warp10, facci un sunto
<warp10> sunto: i tipacci di uielinux stanno cercando di capire se a) c'è una location disponibile b) vogliono darci una mano. fine del sunto
<gaspa> la data sarebbe?
<warp10> gaspa: orientativamente a inizio aprile, oppure anche metà maggio, se il governo non cade, forse, chissà
<gaspa> poche idee, ma confuse. :)
<warp10> e sono le uniche due ipotesi possibili
<gaspa> ok
<ic3d_> warp10: ci sono dubbi anche sul fatto "se vogliono darci una mano"?
<warp10> ic3d_: non direi, li sento carichi
<ic3d_> warp10: bon, almeno questo! :-)
<gaspa> anche perchè altrimenti non si fa a cesena, direi :)
<ic3d_> gaspa: +1 :-)
<warp10> gaspa: non so, a quel punto mi sa che non si fa proprio, almeno per la primavera
<warp10> la DUCC-IT non è facile da mettere su senza qualcuno disponibile sul posto
<warp10> gaspa: quindi puoi anche organizzarla a BO <grin>
<gaspa> eventualmente che ne pensiamo di collassare meeting & PN ?
<warp10> gaspa: per me +1
<gaspa> warp10, c'ho sempre WebbyIT  che mi aiuta ;)
<ic3d_> warp10: gli diamo una scadenza a 'sti tipacci di uielinux? tipo "ci sapete dire entro il giorno 34 di genbraio se si può fare?"
<warp10> gaspa: anche se il collasso implica un meeting un po' meno meeting del solito
<gaspa> già.
<warp10> ic3d_: +1, ci penso io
<gaspa> Gwaihir, ?
<Gwaihir> gaspa, per il meeting a PN_
<Gwaihir> ?
<gaspa> yup,
<gaspa> se non si fa la ducc-it, sei per fare un'evento unico meeting/PN, o cerchiamo di tenerli separati?
<Gwaihir> se non ci sono alternative, +1 (ma personalmente non credo di esserci)
<Gwaihir> preferibilmente, li terrei separati
<warp10> credo che ci saranno ben poche persone si fa il meeting a PN, in generale
<mapreri> non si diceva di restare in centro italia e luoghi accessibili per evitare trasbordi eccessivi per andare in culo al mondo?
<warp10> se si fa*
<Gwaihir> l'evento a PN potrebbe avere tanta gente ed essere troppo dispersivo
<xdatap1> ragazzi io vi devo lasciare prima della fine della riunione. Volevo augurare ai nuovi consiglieri un in bocca al lupo ed a tutti un buon proseguimento dei lavori :)
<gaspa> si', vero.
<xdatap1> ciao a tutti!
<mapreri> xdatap1: o/
<gaspa> xdatap1, o/
<warp10> mapreri: sì, ma d'altra parte fare ogni tanto qualcosa un po' in culo al mondo non è una cattiva idea
<Gwaihir> ciao xdatap1 !
<ic3d_> xdatap1: grazie! :)
<warp10> mapreri: nel senso che per chi è in culo al mondo, il centro italia è un po' in culo al mondo :)
<gaspa> già
<warp10> il punto più che altro è che se facciamo il meeting a PN, ci sarà ben poco tempo per i fatti nostri
<paolettopn> sicuramente
<warp10> (però là sono pieni di grappa, tenetelo in conto)
<gaspa> si', anche secondo me rischia di essere poco meeting.
<Gwaihir> warp10, appunto
<gaspa> lol
<Gwaihir> warp10, appunto era per la grappa, ovviamente
<warp10> Gwaihir: eccerto
<ic3d_> warp10: ci sono sempre i ritrovi alcolici (riservati a ubuntu-it-members!)
<paolettopn> il meeting si potrebbe fare NON nei giorni della Fiera ma...
<gaspa> quindi -1, cercherei di fare anche meeting.
<gaspa> ic3d_, ?
<paolettopn> qualche giorno prima della Fiera
<warp10> gaspa: direi che ci vuole un voto ben organizzato qui
<paolettopn> durante la Fiera, non ti vengono a presenziare al meeting
<ic3d_> gaspa: anch'io terrei i 2 eventi separati
<paolettopn> (esperienza passata priprio in Fiera..)
<mapreri> paolettopn: ?? giovedì?
<gaspa> #vote "facciamo due eventi separati? (alternativa è collassare meeting e PN, nel caso la DUCC-it salti)"
<meetingology> Please vote on: "facciamo due eventi separati? (alternativa � collassare meeting e PN, nel caso la DUCC-it salti)"
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<paolettopn> l'ho detta cosi per informazione... poi bisognerebbe farci due conti e ovviamente sentire la Fiera se può darci la sala conferenze per quel giorno...
<gaspa> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from gaspa
<Gwaihir> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from Gwaihir
<warp10> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from warp10
<Gwaihir> piano, ho letto male la domanda...
<Gwaihir> +1 (per farli separati)
<meetingology> +1 (per farli separati) received from Gwaihir
<ic3d_> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from ic3d_
<gaspa> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: "facciamo due eventi separati? (alternativa � collassare meeting e PN, nel caso la DUCC-it salti)"
<meetingology> Votes for:1 Votes against:2 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion denied
<mapreri> umh...
<warp10> io non c'ho capito un cazzo
<mapreri> gaspa: ti pare modo di fare votazioni??
<mapreri> manco fosse un referendum che non si capisce una sega
<ic3d_> ok, anch'io ho sbagliato a votare
<gaspa> e che ho fatto?!
<paolettopn> :)
<warp10> gaspa: riproviamo con una domanda meno contorta
<gaspa> rifacciamo?
<gaspa> LOL
<Gwaihir> warp10, facciamo che teniamo il voto offline?
<ic3d_> gaspa: sì, rifacciamo
<gaspa> +1 per Gwaihir dai, ci siamo capiti e altrimenti non andiamo piu' avanti
<gaspa> (credo)
 * ic3d_ pensa che stasera siamo bevuti anche senza alcol
<warp10> Gwaihir: secondo me gaspa può farcela
<warp10> gaspa: concentrati: una domanda sola, senza negazioni, semplice e secca
<gaspa> ...
<gaspa> #vote PN e Meeting: facciamo due eventi separati?
<meetingology> Please vote on: PN e Meeting: facciamo due eventi separati?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<gaspa> warp10, fff, pero' in fretta :)
<mapreri> omg
<ic3d_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ic3d_
<gaspa> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from gaspa
<warp10> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from warp10
<Gwaihir> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Gwaihir
<warp10> Gwaihir: decidi tutto tu, occhio
<gaspa> warp10, contento?
<gaspa> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: PN e Meeting: facciamo due eventi separati?
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:1 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<warp10> gaspa: voglio il rimborso anche per il meeting
<gaspa> warp10, rischi che non ci sarà piu' lo SpazioTilt, a tal proposito.
<gaspa> comunque.
<warp10> :'-(
<gaspa> warp10, per la DUCC-it riesci a farti dare una data entro cui decidono  un po' di cose?
<warp10> gaspa: sì, senz'altro
<gaspa> #action warp10 pinga UIELinux per avere qualche data piu' o meno certa.
<meetingology> ACTION: warp10 pinga UIELinux per avere qualche data piu' o meno certa.
<gaspa> k
<gaspa> passiamo alla mail di oggi?  "LoCo Council Check In" ?
 * warp10 avvisa che seguirà la riunione più distrattamente d'ora in poi
<gaspa> warp10, dai, che abbiamo quasi finito
<gaspa> #topic LoCo Council Check In
<Gwaihir> da quanto ho capito, quella mail è solo per capire come stiamo in generale
<Gwaihir> penso vogliano dare un segnale che esiste il LoCo Council
<gaspa> si', anche io ho inteso cosi', 
<gaspa> pero' boh, cosa gli si risponde?
<ic3d_> Gwaihir: la domanda che mi sono fatto è "cosa possono fare _davvero_ per noi?"
<gaspa> cioè, tanto per dirne una, i problemi con sysadmin&Co, ha senso riferirglieli?
<gaspa> ecco, appunto.
<gaspa> ic3d_, +1
<Gwaihir> gaspa, possiamo o rispondere con una mail di circostanza o andare a fondo dei problemi
<Gwaihir> gaspa, certo, si possono dire tranquillamente, ma meglio avere dei casi reali e documentati alla mano da portare come "prove", altrimenti non funziona
<gaspa> chiaro.
<ic3d_> direi che per almeno una volta si potrebbe fare uno sforzo per raccogliere dati e inviarglieli
<gaspa> anche secondo me, leo credo che potrebbe tirarne fuori qualcuno :)
<gaspa> o almeno ci proverei
<gaspa> warp10, dacci un cenno.
<Gwaihir> ic3d_, gaspa, se riusciamo a raccoglierli bene, ma sarebbe da fare in tempi brevi
<gaspa> tipo? 
<gaspa> io sono disponibile a buttare giu' qualcosa, e pingare leo. Magari non da solo, ecco.
 * warp10 fa un cenno
<Gwaihir> gaspa, tipo una settimana
<gaspa> Gwaihir, secondo te in che tempi dovremmo rispondergli... (entro la settimana a me sembra ragionevole...?)
<Gwaihir> gaspa, yep
<gaspa> ok, altre cose (ma anche positive, eh) da buttar giu'?
<gaspa> potremmo cercare di recuperare qualche numero da mandare... due righe sugli eventi fatti.
<Gwaihir> gaspa, tutto fa brodo :)
<gaspa> ho solo il duccio che poi passassero in sottofondo le cose importanti da dire....
<gaspa> ic3d_, mi dai una mano? hai tempo nei prossimi giorni?
<Gwaihir> non credo, al massimo bisogna farsi sentire un po' più spesso noi
<ic3d_> gaspa: per metter giù 2 righe sugli eventi, sì
<gaspa> Gwaihir, warp10: va bene se proviamo di buttar giu' qualcosa io e ic3d_ ?
<Gwaihir> gaspa, +1
<warp10> gaspa: +1, basta che siete cattivi
<gaspa>  \m/.
<gaspa> anzi: (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)
<gaspa> #action gaspa&ic3d_ buttano giu' una bozza da mandare al LoCo Council 
<meetingology> ACTION: gaspa&ic3d_ buttano giu' una bozza da mandare al LoCo Council
<gaspa> bon, altro?  
<gaspa> volevo chiedere a WebbyIT se c'erano cose da fare/sapere per l'ubuntu touch dayschool-comesichiama.
<gaspa> ma mi pare away.
<mapreri> gaspa: è via da un'ora
<gaspa> si', ho visto, l'avevo già pingato
<gaspa> magari gli rompo le scatole domani.
<mapreri> gaspa: massì, tanto è sempre disponibile
<gaspa> #action gaspa pinga WebbyIT per avere un'idea dell'organizzazione dell Ubuntu touch day.
<meetingology> ACTION: gaspa pinga WebbyIT per avere un'idea dell'organizzazione dell Ubuntu touch day.
<gaspa> mapreri,  :D
<mapreri> ;)
<gaspa> gli chiedero' di organizzare un meeting (di fiorai) a bologna 
<gaspa> Gwaihir, warp10 : altro'
<gaspa> ?
<gaspa> #topic Varie ed eventuali
<warp10> gaspa: no
<Gwaihir> direi di no
<gaspa> ooooccheeii
<gaspa> #info gaspa ha capito come funziona meetingology (mah)
<gaspa> #endmeeting
<warp10> LOL
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan 28 21:39:40 2014 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2014/ubuntu-it-meeting.2014-01-28-20.31.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2014/ubuntu-it-meeting.2014-01-28-20.31.html
<mapreri> lol
<gaspa> il peggio meeting della storia. :)
<gaspa> cosi' warp10 impara a darmi i compiti due minuti prima del meeting ;)
<mapreri> INFO: ha preso anche il mio di link!
<mapreri> mi pareva si potesse. Anche gli info in teoria possono darli tutti...
<gaspa> mapreri, prossima volta "chairi"tu ;)
<ic3d_> gaspa: +1 
<gaspa> :D
<mapreri> gaspa: volentieri, anche perchè l'ultimo meeting l'ho fatto procedere bello spedito ;)
<Claudinux> Il nuovo Consiglio è troppo avanti :-D
<mapreri> vabbè, io vi saluto o/
<ic3d_> mapreri: ciao! :-)
<ic3d_> vado a nanna anch'io! notte a tutti!
<Gwaihir> 'notte a tutti!
